# Pipe Antiquing...



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Okay, so my favorite pipe is a CAO meerschaum in the shape of a lion's head...I smoke it about once a month, maybe a little less than that...I've had it for about 4 years now, and it has barely taken on any kind of antique finish, well, that's not true, it's kind of a creamy color whereas it was snow white before, but around the bowl, it's starting to turn a bit darker (I'm assuming that is due to the heat???)

Now everytime i finish smoking it, I kind of rub it in my hands while it's still warm because I was told that it's the oils in your hands that give it the antique finish...I know that there are some kinds of compounds you can put on it that will make the surface antique faster, but I'd like to do this on my own...

So, two questions; first, how long does it usually take before a meerschaum takes on that nice golden brown color??? and second, what are some tips for making the surface take on that color more quickly???


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

You're actually inhibiting the coloring process by rubbing it in your hands like that. It's the beeswax that has the most impact on how a meer colors.

It can take years for it to color, but you can speed up the process by storing it in a smoke-filled container. Keep it in tupperware or a sealed mason jar, and blow smoke into the container frequently.

If you want a dramatic change in color, though, you'll most likely need a fresh coat of beeswax. 

Take a heat gun or a high-powered hair drier and melt whatever wax is remaining on it. 

Wipe off any excess wax with a clean, dry towel. Remove any lint or residue left by the towel.

Then melt your beeswax and apply it as evenly as possible to the outside of the bowl with cotton or (even better) terry-cloth. 

Allow the wax to harden and then pick out any bits of cotton stuck to it. 

Keeping the bowl upside down, use the heat gun to remelt the wax so that it is distributed evenly over the bowl.

Allow the wax to dry. Once it dries, you should notice a significant change in the color.

Be careful not to get the meer wet at any point during the process. Also, unlike a briar pipe, you must make sure you're not allowing a carbon cake to build up in the bowl. I suggest wiping the bowl out with a clean, dry paper towel after each smoke.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

By the way, I cordially invite you to join us at SmokersForums.org. You can find additional advice on this question and much more.

Tell 'em Sandy Rowe sent you. :icon_smile:


----------

